# New Pics of my 10" male Red Devil



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Bored today so I broke out the camera and took some pics of my Red Devil, he is right at 10".. He is in a 75 with 1 tiger barb, 4 red eye tetras, 3 other (forgot name) tetras. There were 5 red eyes and 5 tiger barbs but they randomly disappear from time to time...(if you know what I mean) He is maybe a little over a year old.


























































Jeremy


----------



## TheOscarGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

Mussin said:


> Bored today so I broke out the camera and took some pics of my Red Devil, he is right at 10".. He is in a 75 with 1 tiger barb, 4 red eye tetras, 3 other (forgot name) tetras. There were 5 red eyes and 5 tiger barbs but they randomly disappear from time to time...(if you know what I mean) He is maybe a little over a year old.
> 
> Jeremy


I like the coloring it has, where did you get him from? He is quite big for a fish that age.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Bought from a local pet store (Pet Supplies Plus) he was like $5.00 on sale.. He was pretty docile untill a while ago. I had a 3-4" pink convict in there and a 3" firemouth as well. Then one day he snapped and started beating everyone up. Now he has the tank all to his self, except for his "play toys" 

Jeremy


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Very beautiful fish! Also love the colours of him.

Are they so agressive?? Because convict and firemouth are fish who can stand there ground...

Grz


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

TheOscarGuy said:


> I like the coloring it has, where did you get him from? He is quite big for a fish that age.


Actually, not so much. A year-old male midas kept in a proper sized tank should definitely be almost full grown by a year of age. At that point they'll slow down and gain another few inches over the next couple years, but they grow super quick in that first year.

Pretty guy, I like how most of the orange is on his upper head/back.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to mention though...from that first picture where you can kind of see the vent...I think you might have a female. Any other vent shots?


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Fish is spectacular!

Mussin, I noticed no plants or wood. Have you considered plants (fake or real) to add colour and also to give the dither (Tetras/Neons) places to kind of...blend in or hide amongst? I have pretty much the same gravel and wood in my tank...no rocks...or PVC.


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with sinister, it looks like its a female (and VERY full of eggs :thumb: )


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Notrevo said:


> Fish is spectacular!
> 
> Mussin, I noticed no plants or wood. Have you considered plants (fake or real) to add colour and also to give the dither (Tetras/Neons) places to kind of...blend in or hide amongst? I have pretty much the same gravel and wood in my tank...no rocks...or PVC.


*** always had real plants in there but he/she always up roots them. I am going to get some more just for color..

Oh and Carmine Yes they are that Aggressive.

I always thought the pointy vent means its a male?? Ill see what I have..

Jeremy


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

nice colombian.


----------



## Cichlidzzzzz (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice. Love his coloring.

Btw... Forgot the name tetras are my favorite =]


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Just catching up. They let me out of the hospital for the holidays. I go back in next month for more tests and surguries. Today is my 71st bday! Just celebrating LIFE!

I agree with SK about your first photo. Do you have any better pics of her vent area?

I also think she has more Midas in her than REDEVIL!

Beautiful speciman!!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

zoyvig said:


> Today is my 71st bday! Just celebrating LIFE!


*HAPPY BIRTH DAY*


----------



## newbiejess (Dec 29, 2009)

hey just wanted to say he is one bful fish.... good luck wit him


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Just found some pics I took when I first got him around november last year..

























Jeremy


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Her, not him


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

If its a girl do you think she is done growing?? Do Females get 12-15" as well? I just put a really small Texas cichlid in the 75 with her and she hasnt payed him no attention.. A friend gave him to me he is right @ 1" maybe 1.5".. I put him in my 30 and he got abused pretty quickly. (firemouth, cuban in my 30). Well see..

Jeremy


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

She should be pretty much done. Females are usually about 9-10" full grown.


----------



## Ali1 (Apr 7, 2005)

i bet the RD loves to burrow through your gravel. I had one that size , a marvelous looking fish. 
He didn't like my jack dempsey!
he didnt like my oscar!
he didn't like my green terror!
he didn't like my small red devil!
he didnt like my pleco!

.... So he had to go ! I'd rather have a community tank than a single specimen in a large tank.

heres the pics :


----------

